# Epiphyte branch



## Carlos Gonzalez (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, I just mail ordered a bunch of plants from Xalapa, Veracruz and just arrived today. I've been all day washing and desinfecting them, so now is time to plant!
The idea is to create an epiphyte branch. I have to admit I 've been inspired by the epiphyte branch from Hydrophyte (is just plain awesome).
Here are some pics from the branch (29 inch) and some of the plants. I have a couple of Pleurothallids, Erycina pusilla, a lot of Dinema polybulbon, a couple of Polypodium ferns, a Marcgravia cutting, some peperomias (not sure if Im gonna use them on the branch).

Probably I will also put a couple of broms, some tropical moss Im growing, Microgramma or Pyrrosia ferns, maybe some other orchids.
So yeah, any sugestions are welcomed.

I will keep you updated


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez (Dec 22, 2015)

So here is the result. 
Im planning on putting two or three bromeliads and some Microgramma fern, so it is not finished yet. In the second image is the basic idea haha.
Will see in one or two months if the plants are rooted by that time.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice man
I've been planning to do something like this since Hydrophyte first posted his build (or if it was ChrisATX's Canopy vivarium, either way they were both huge inspirations). I found a place with the most amazing driftwood selection the other day so hopefully I'll finally get to it.

Keep us updated, I'd love so see it grown in.


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like an interesting way to put a vertical component in a horizontal tank... Never thought about that before...


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Carlos Gonzalez said:


> So here is the result.
> Im planning on putting two or three bromeliads and some Microgramma fern, so it is not finished yet. In the second image is the basic idea haha.
> Will see in one or two months if the plants are rooted by that time.


I have always liked this idea, but one thing that really set this post apart from the others I've read is you showed and labeled where you put the plants. Thanks for doing that


----------



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

Is looking really good, by the way from where did you get the plants fromk a plant nursery in xalapa or collected there?
Sammie where have go find that place of driftwood, you mean a shop or in nature?


----------



## Ekaitz (May 26, 2014)

It seems awesome mate! Can't wait to see how the plants grow there!!


----------



## High Desert Dart Frogs (Jan 9, 2016)

Sammie said:


> Nice man
> I've been planning to do something like this since Hydrophyte first posted his build (or if it was ChrisATX's Canopy vivarium, either way they were both huge inspirations). I found a place with the most amazing driftwood selection the other day so hopefully I'll finally get to it.
> 
> Keep us updated, I'd love so see it grown in.



where is this place you found if you dont mind sharing???


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez (Dec 22, 2015)

dendroalvaro said:


> Is looking really good, by the way from where did you get the plants fromk a plant nursery in xalapa or collected there?
> Sammie where have go find that place of driftwood, you mean a shop or in nature?


I bought the plants from a particular that cultivates them. He has a small collection of mostly orchids.

Thanks for the comments. Yesterday I added some Monosolenium tenerum. I have never worked with this particular plant so Im experimenting on this. I dont know if its gonna survive because of the ventilation the orchids need (also added a 3 inch ventilator for good air circulation).


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, so after some time I decided to incorporate the branch on a 40gal build. I added a couple of plants, but obviously I'll be adding more plants in the next weeks.
So here's an update.


----------



## Auratus4Ever (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks great! I am curious, from my understanding of your post you disinfected the plants. May I ask what kind of disinfectant you can use on them? I always just washed mine with water but if there is an actual way to disinfect them safely without killing them I would love to know.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Auratus4Ever said:


> Looks great! I am curious, from my understanding of your post you disinfected the plants. May I ask what kind of disinfectant you can use on them? I always just washed mine with water but if there is an actual way to disinfect them safely without killing them I would love to know.


You're basically just soaking them for a bit in a bleach/water solution. There are a lot of threads detailing the process. It's especially important when you've purchased plants/cuttings from a frog-occupied enclosure!


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez (Dec 22, 2015)

Auratus4Ever said:


> Looks great! I am curious, from my understanding of your post you disinfected the plants. May I ask what kind of disinfectant you can use on them? I always just washed mine with water but if there is an actual way to disinfect them safely without killing them I would love to know.


I use a chlorine solution at 10% (*Note: use comercial chlorine like Clorox, which already is diluted at 5%.) So basicaly you have to dilute the already diluted chlorine.
First I let the plants rest in water for about 10-15 minutes to hidrate a little. (chlorine is a dehydrating agent, so this will help the plants to resist the treatment.
Then I put them in the solution for 10 minutes.
Finally I rinse them with water and let them rest in water for another 10-15 minutes. Make sure that you rinse them properly because an excess of chlorine remains would affect the plant. (Once I almost killed a Pleurothallis because of a bad rinse. Luckly it only dropped some leaves and survived).
*Note: If you note that the leaves show black spots, it's probably chlorosis caused by the remains of chlorine.
With the exception of the orchid I mentioned, I have had no problems.
Also I have to mention that this method doesnt work very well for mosses because of their lack of cuticle.
Probably iodine would work even better as a disinfectant without damaging the plants but a haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Carlos Gonzalez (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, so its been a while since last update and the viv has grown. Also i've added some new plants, including various orchids, a couple broms, etc.
Here is a photo of about a month ago, and probably later I'll upload an actual picture.


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

That is stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm in the middle of a 40 gallon build and this is making me rethink my plan, my wife is going to flip. Ha


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Justin Vining (Dec 30, 2016)

How were the walls done? Growth looks great!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Great idea and execution! 
An update would be appreciated.


----------

